# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  أندرويد الجديد يعد بمفاجآت مثيرة

## mohamed73

أعلن نائب رئيس شركة غوغل" ديف بيرك" رسميا عن إطلاق نسخة  أندرويد نوجا 7.1 التجريبية التي ستعمل على هواتف بيكسل الذكية، بحسب موقع  Android Developers.          
وستكون النسخة التجريبية المحدثة لأندرويد متاحة في نهاية  شهر أكتوبر/تشرين الأول الجاري، بينما ستصدر النسخة النهائية في أوائل شهر  ديسمبر/كانون الأول من هذا العام.
وسيحصل أصحاب أجهزة بيكسل C  ونيكسوس 5X على نسخة أندرويد نوجا 7.1 قبل غيرهم، بينما ستزود أجهزة نيكسوس  6 و 9 بالتحديث في وقت لاحق. وبالإضافة إلى الهواتف المذكورة سوف يتم  الإعلان عن بقية الأجهزة فيما بعد.
وسوف يتمكن المطورون باستخدامهم  هذه النسخة من إضافة اختصارات التطبيق التي تسمح للمستخدم أن ينتقل مباشرة  إلى ميزة معينة أو قسم معين داخل التطبيق مباشرة من الشاشة الرئيسية. أي  يمكن اعتبارها مثل فكرة اللمس الثلاثي الأبعاد في نظام IOS الخاص بأجهزة  آيفون، ولكن بطريقة جديدة وبدون الضغط بقوة حيث يمكن تطبيق الفكرة على كل  الأجهزة التي ستحصل على أندرويد نوجا.
ومن أهم المزايا التي يضيفها  هذا الإصدار دعم لوحة المفاتيح الصورية حيث يمكن للتطبيقات تعريف لوحة  المفاتيح بأنواع المحتوى التي تقبلها وتقوم لوحة المفاتيح بتقديم كل الصور  وغيرها من أنواع المحتوى للمستخدم بالإضافة إلى ميزة تتعلق بإدارة التخزين  وتسمح للمستخدم بإزالة الملفات غير المستخدمة وتحرير المساحة الممتلئة من  خلال توجيهه إلى شاشة إعدادات جديدة.

----------


## ramiishaq

متى سوف ينزل على نوت 5

----------


## Nassim-DZ_18

عمـــــــــــــــــل رائع

----------


## kawaxa

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## spoksman

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## redboyskh

et pour Oppo quoi de 9

----------

